# New Tank Emergency Advice Needed!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok! So I have my 20g fish tank. I have no hood on it and I've had it for a while with fake plants and some gravel with a small 50 watt heater and 40g filter with a small bubbler. I have it populated with:

4 large spotted corycatfish
3 ottos
4 mystery snails (none too big yet)
6 neon tetra
1 male betta

So I have been planning for a while now to adopt a 30g aquarium with a hood and start my own live plant collection. I am totally clueless on this endeavor. I am going to inherit the tank in a few days. I REALLY need some emergency advice seeing as my fish are pretty unhappy in their environment now. And I dont know why. So PLEASE go crazy and write as much as you can, please your opinions matter, and tell me everything under the sun including specifically:

1. How to keep the water at a good level for ultimate fish happiness and health. I have test strips but no additives. Please go insane on this one, I know if I could get the water quality right they would be sooooo much happier.

2. Live plants and how to take care of them, what kind of lighting they need, what else to do with them? Hahah I have no idea how to keep them alive. I also NEED to have at least 1/3 of my tank filled with floating plants for my betta. 

3. How much more fish can I add in a 30g from a 20g? I really would like my corycatfish and neon tetra to have more friends, more of a school. I think they would love it.

4. How often does the water need to be changed? Should I just do partial water changes every other day and never actually empty the tank? Or what?

5. What would be the most stress free way to transfer my fish to a new tank and to introduce the new fish. I really need this one helped with.

6. I am going to inherit a 250 watt heater and a 60g filter with some new fake plants and ornaments for Christmas. So they should help keep the tank happy. But how often should I clean out the filter? And is that heater too strong for this tank?

7. Before I add the fish to a new tank should I let the water sit in it? What chemicals should I add and how much? How do I start the live plants? Generally, how do I make the water safe for my fishes so that none become sick or too stressed out. 

I thank you all for your advice and I cant wait to know everything I possibly could know going into this. I want to do it right this time. No casualties and no fish left behind! Thanks!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, I'm gonna answer as much as I can (you've asked alot of questions lol) Many people will suggest letting the tank cycle for 6-8weeks before adding the fish but you already have a 20g tank so I suggest just adding 50% of that tank water and top it up with treated fresh water. As for the plants I've got no idea how best to look after them, I have 1 bunch of Elodea in my tank that's bound together and grounded in the gravel, but it hasn't been looking that good lately, I think I need to buy some plant food (which you can get from you LFS and it won't harm the fish). The heater isn't too powerful, you may just need to have the temp setting on it lower (remember it takes 24 hours for the temp in the tank to fully adjust so don't adjust it more than once in 24 hours) I'd let it cycle with no fish in it just the plants for maybe 3 days if you can.
As for how many more fish you can add, that's a personal choice. IMO if you have the time to look after the tank properly you can add as many as can comfortably live in it. I have a 15ga (see my signature) that ppl say is over populated but I do 30% water changes every 3rd day and watch the fish like a hawk for any signs of stress of illness/disease. I personally clean my tank out 100% every 6 weeks, at which point I also change the filter carbon. But I keep at least 2 buckets full of the old water to add back to the fresh to help with the cycling etc.

The plants do need sunlight (from what I was told at my LFS) so I have my tank in front of a window that receives afternoon sun (not too hot not too cool) and once a week I take the Elodea out, put it in a bowl of tank water into the sun outside for a few hours.

As for the chemicals, I only adjust the ph of my water when it's REALLY alkaline. I don't test the nitrate or ammonia levels or anything and my fish are fine, so far so anyway.

That's all I have time to reply to for now and all I feel I can comment on.

Hope it helps.

PS There are alot of hardcore fish enthusists out there that will say you need all this special stuff, and there's nothing wrong with that, but I find that if you do as much as you can and really just want to keep fish for the enjoyment and relaxation rather than as a major hobby then you'll be fine. Your LFS should be able to help you with advice on the plants.

Good luck and post a pic when you get it all set up ok! I'd kill for a 30ga set up like you've got, it'd be a dream come true!

PPS LFS=Local fish shop! I didn't know what the meant for AGES!! Just helping out the newbies!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for your reply. I write emergency on the title and I get one response! Hahaha go figure. Thanks so much for the advice and I know what you mean by just trying to keep your fish happy rather then spending some big bucks to get all these chemicals and random crazy fish insane people supplies...hehehe. Yeah, I barely have had fish for that long, maybe 6 months, and I already want to move on to bigger and better things seeing as I really enjoy when my fish feel like they are exploring the ocean or something along those lines. But anything else you or anyone can think of, PLEASE do not hesitate! Thanks!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

you posted this in the betta group. You might have gotten more replies in the general aquarium area. 


RC


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey RC....haven't seen you around in a while.

You also posted this on Christmas Eve. A lot of people will probably be doing things with their family, not browsing the forums.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been away from the forum for a while. I had all I could do to keep up with all the IBC Judging board rewrites,but things have slowed down there. Also getting a lap top and a wireless network really makes it easier to keep up with things. I hope everyone had a great holiday this week.


RC


----------

